# Logsettings per Script editieren



## schlawiner (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das in den meisten Serverconfigs die Loganweisungen so drin stehen.

// Log Settings.
set logfile "1" // 0 = NO log, 1 = log file enabled.
set g_log "games_mp.log" // Name of log file, default is games_mp.log.
set g_logsync "2" // 0 = No log, 1 = buffered, 2 = continuous, 3 = append

manchmal auch so:


// Log Einstellungen
set g_logsync "2" // 0=no log, 1=buffered, 2=continuous, 3=append
set logfile "1" // 0 = NO log, 1 = log file enabled
set g_log "games_mp.log" // Name of log file, default is games_mp.log
set sv_log_damage "1"


ich möchte das unser Staartscript die Logsetting beim Serverstart immer so rein schreibt:

// Log Einstellungen
set g_logsync "2"
set logfile "1"
set g_log "games_mp.log"
set sv_log_damage "1"


Das heißt

-ServerConfig durchsuchen
-Abschnitt logs finden
-und am besten den kompletten Block ersetzen

So geht es:


```
grep -v -e "^// Log Settings" -e "^set g_logsync" -e "^set logfile" \
-e "^set g_log" -e "set sv_log_damage" server.config >> server.config.temp
cat logsettings.vorlage >> server.config.temp 
mv server.config.temp server.config
```

nur unschön ist das er die sachen immer unten ansetzt. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit wie das Script es genau da bei den Logsetting hinschreibt wo es stand?


----------

